# Eagle rolls bigfoot



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Had a eagle dive in on saturday and put the hurt on a bigfoot. It was way cool to see him dive in. 
On the goose side it was a long day the birds didn't come off the lake on 2pm but when they did come they were hungry.
My 14 year old had a sailer that crashed in the hwy ditch at the end of the field and wouldn't you know some scum bag :withstupid: drove down the ditch and picked up his bird. Kid was less than 100 yds away from the bird. :splat:


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow.  I had a guy sneak up to the oppisite side of a pond I was decoy hunting and shoot the Drake out of a pair I was calling to. The ducks were on their last swing into the dekes. The pond wasn't more than 80 yds around. Those kinds of folks know exactly what they're doing, and don't care. Sucks. :eyeroll:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

agreed, each year ill have at least one or two hunts where someone sets up in a downright stupid spot after seeing where we have set up our stuff in the field. you know what i mean, directly downwind, meaning we might as well go home because they dont want to sit with us, or let us sit with them. greedy and selfish, i always feel bad about waterfowling after days like that.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Back to the eagle part of the story.. Did the eagle hurt itself or anything? I wish i could have seen that. Talk about fooling birds


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I saw several eagles this weekend out pheasant hunting. They are cool birds.

I had the same thing happen to me while we were spring hunting in SD. Sailed one snow into a stubble field and when I got there it was gone. The guys in the decoys said that while I was below the hill a car stopped and picked it up. I didn't really care to much but it would have been nice if they would have done it before I walked 300 yards.


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

The eagle didn't appear hurt. Flew off to a tree that was near by and watched for a long time.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL that eagle must have been like WTF


----------



## WTFNMJKHAHA (Nov 30, 2005)

diver sniper- you haven't ever downwinded anybody? I make it a point to downwind someone every year. I find it boosts my ego a bit.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

WTFNMJKHAHA, please check your pm's.

Chris


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

I've seen eagles try to catch loons up in the BWCA before, the eagle would keep swooping over the loon trying to keep it under water as long as it could and tire out. It never worked and the eagle just flew off, kind of cool to see though. Right now in the Cities on the river there's tons of eagles, I've been down there fishing about this time and counted 50 from where I could see upstream to where I could see downstream, prolly about a mile total. Its reallly cool, the #'s of ducks and geese down there is sick too.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I had two flying over me all day Sunday about twenty miles south of Fargo along the river. They have been there for a few weeks now. Awesome sight!!! They were flying pretty close to me in the deer stand!!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Saw a eagle last year grab a mink off the ice fly up about 30-40 drop the mink back on to the ice swoop down and grab its now unconscious dinner and fly off pretty neat to see one time a guy wished he would of had the camcorder running


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

This fall while bowhunting, i was sitting in my stand and saw a bald eagle try and snatch a squirrel out of a treetop. Not sure if he got it or not since it was kinda hard to see the squirrel in the first place, but the eagle really slammed into the branches trying to get that thing.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

haha thats insane man!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

must ahve been hungry


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

haha yea it was really cool


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

was out dove hunting last fall and we were using dove dekes on a bulldozed tree pile, watched from about 10 feet away as a red-tailed hawk attacked about 3 of the decoys. they all had clips on them, so he was pretty confused when he couldn't get them off the trees, left pretty big talon holes in the heads though.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Up in Fegus in town on frozen Lake Alice last winter there was a nice drake redhead on the ice, which was not normal. It is a amall lake and once frozen, no waterfowl use it. I was thinking I needed to go get him when he started running for no apparent reason. The next thing that happened is an eagle took him as he tried to run on the ice and flew off for a duck dinner! It was too cool and I could see the now limp duck in the eagles talons. I still can't figure out how that duck ended up on the ice like that. Don't think the eagle could have dusted it it flight. It remains a mystery.

Good Hunting.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

A few years ago I was working a pair of mallards on a river near where I lived and just as they locked up, a falcon dove from aboy 60 yds up and nailed the hen out of mid air. I was so stunned that I forgot to shoot the drake!! An awsome sight!! 
As for the scums that ruin our best shoots, back in early March my partner and I had just spent three hrs putting out a great snow spread and were set up for the some 80,000 birds coming of the lake a bout 1/2 mile away when just as the first flock started our way two guys jumped out of the bushes on the refuge line and started sky busting. Not much you can do about it but it sucks.


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

i have a pair that have nested 300yards behind my house for about 6 years.this time of year they are on the nest and avery night about the same time one will fly over the house with a rabbit,snake,fish or something.it is cool to see.they also try to hang out at my duck slough and they scare the ducks to death.i wish they would hang out somewhere alse during duck season.


----------



## fishmunkee (Jan 18, 2006)

A buddy of mine has his turkey dekes attacked just about every spring by a red-tailed hawk. Good thing he doesn't hunt inflatables.


----------

